# missing period



## geneva (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi

My period use to be regular, but this month I have missed, I am not pregnant.  I am worried because I'm due to start IVF treatment starting with next period in October and I'm 40 years old.  What shall I do, please help.

Geneva


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

How many days late is your period ?  I'm assuming you've tested if you say you're not pg ?

When did you last have hormone blood tests and what were they ?

It's not unheard of for some women to have a "blip" month where there's no ovulation so hence period can be a little erratic, especially if you're feeling particularly stressed about starting IVF, it may have upset things a bit.

I would speak to your consultant to discuss.

Good luck and take care
Natasha


----------

